# Bullard Creek Doe



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 27, 2012)

Slipped in on a hot persimmon tree this morning and managed to get a good close shot at this one.  Hard quartering away shot at 6 yards.  Entered at the last ribs and came out just in front of the offside shoulder.  She made it about 70-75 yards.  Centaur and a Treeshark.


----------



## BGBH (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks like you been busy.
Good shooting on that big nanny...


----------



## chenryiv (Sep 27, 2012)

Congrats Chris!! I trying to follow in your foot steps, but I've got some big shoes to fill.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 27, 2012)

Way to go bud, big doe too.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 27, 2012)

Fine doe Chris.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 28, 2012)

Congrats on a nice big doe! That avatar is pretty nice too.


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 28, 2012)

I see you are picking up where you left off last season, Good Shooting!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 28, 2012)

Here we go again!  Great job buddy!


----------



## Bert Sullivan (Sep 28, 2012)

Well that didn’t take long, good job.

Bert


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice un chris, good job man


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice deer Chris. Love the GA license plate with TRESHARK!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 28, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 28, 2012)

Ain't nothin like doubling up.....


----------



## Dennis (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice job


----------



## GrayG (Sep 28, 2012)

You're rolling now!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 28, 2012)

lucky...


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 28, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice size doe Chris. Congrats. mIke


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 28, 2012)

Way to go Chris. congrats


----------



## DaddyPaul (Sep 29, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice doe. Good job.


----------



## gregg dudley (Sep 29, 2012)

Good on ya!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 29, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Necedah (Sep 29, 2012)

Good job Chris.
Glad you're back in the game so I can read your posts.

Dave


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd love to just follow one of his foot steps... If I try'ed to follow both my wife would give me a boot to follow him with!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 3, 2012)

First of many , I am sure...

Congrats, Chris.


----------



## snook24 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## gurn (Oct 4, 2012)

Very good Chris!!


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Oct 4, 2012)

Very nice doe....very nicely done, congradulations


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Oct 5, 2012)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Slipped in on a hot persimmon tree this morning and managed to get a good close shot at this one.  Hard quartering away shot at 6 yards.  Entered at the last ribs and came out just in front of the offside shoulder.  She made it about 70-75 yards.  Centaur and a Treeshark.



Hey man I see you have the same stand i use... Just curious... What kind of tree step do you use???


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 5, 2012)

Chris,

Please tell me you use a gps. I couldn't keep up with all the places you hunt...


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 5, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 5, 2012)

wow! you're stackin' 'em up now!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 5, 2012)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> Hey man I see you have the same stand i use... Just curious... What kind of tree step do you use???


I use a Woodpecker drill and bolts.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 7, 2012)

ChrisSpikes said:


> I use a Woodpecker drill and bolts.



Does anyone make the woodpecker drill anymore?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 7, 2012)

bam_bam said:


> Does anyone make the woodpecker drill anymore?



Dave is working on it.  Hopefully it will be up and running sometime after the first of the year.  I'll be glad to see it.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 7, 2012)

Yea I would like to try it.


----------

